# HR44 not showing up on iPad, iPhone, Mac (both DT apps & GenieGo apps)



## elmerPHuD (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi everyone. HR44 and GenieGo were installed yesterday. Installer used the DECA broadband device, which has a CAT5 running to my Airport router. There is also a CAT5 running from the GenieGo device to the Airport router. The HR44 is not directly connected to the router.

When I try to use the Directv app on the iPad - "No Connected Receivers Found. Please verify the connection to your home Wi-Fi network."
When I go to the Receiver Control settings panel on the app, there is nothing listed under "Receivers available on your network".

When I try to use the Direct app on the iPhone - "Receiver Error - Your account receiver list could not be downloaded".

When I try to use the GenieGo app on my Mac and my iPhone, both say "Unable to add your device. You are missing one or more system requirements to activate your GenieGo".

I have tried disconnecting the DECA device, and connecting the HR44 directly to the router. Turned off wifi on my Airport, reset the HR44, and still no luck. I put in all back the way the installer had it connected.

So to summarize, GenieGo and all Directv apps are not working for me.

Any ideas? Thanks.

If this is a repeat topic, please direct me to where I need to post. I tried to be diligent in making sure it is not a duplicate.


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

Go into settings..Is your DVR set to allow access to external devices? Allow access across the board..then try to use the apps again.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## elmerPHuD (Jul 13, 2013)

PK6301 said:


> Go into settings..Is your DVR set to allow access to external devices? Allow access across the board..then try to use the apps again.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using DBSTalk mobile app


Thanks PK6301. Here is a pic of my settings. Is this what you mean? If so, it still is not working. But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

check in the system info page that the HR44 has a IP address that matches your network configuration, then go into network setup and run Test Network, see if they both pass.


----------



## elmerPHuD (Jul 13, 2013)

wingrider01 said:


> check in the system info page that the HR44 has a IP address that matches your network configuration, then go into network setup and run Test Network, see if they both pass.


Sorry wingrider01, but you will have to explain to me what you mean by "that matches your network configuration."

Just a bit more info. Under the equipment section on the directv website, its says that my receiver is not connected to the internet. Also when I try to setup recording from the website, the site says it is unavailable.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

It might be easier for you to go through Network setup manually. No need to change anything, but it sometimes connects.


----------



## elmerPHuD (Jul 13, 2013)

Here is what my Network area under the Test & Info page looks like


----------



## Starrbuck (Jun 25, 2004)

Looks like you need to connect the HR44 to your network, either wirelessly or via ethernet.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Starrbuck said:


> Looks like you need to connect the HR44 to your network, either wirelessly or via ethernet.


According to the OP's settings, it is connected to their home network. Airports use the 10.1.x.x range for the home network, which is what the OP's settings show. The Wireless setting is whether the HR44's wireless settings are configured to connect to the network. The Ethernet setting is whether an ethernet cable is directly connected to the HR44. The MoCA Network setting shows that it is using the coax to connect to other devices and the DECA the OP has installed is connecting the HR44 back to their home network.

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Here is what my Network area under the Test & Info page looks like










Try connecting to YouTube via the HR44. Perform a Smart Search and select YouTube from the results. See if it will playback a video. If it does, your HR44 is connecting to your network and is seeing the Internet just fine. Let us know about that and we'll go from there.

You can also try Laxguy's suggestion of resetting the network setup to see if things start to work correctly.

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Starrbuck (Jun 25, 2004)

The Merg said:


> According to the OP's settings, it is connected to their home network.


If Wireless and Ethernet both say they are not connected/configured, I don't see how, unless there is another device on the MoCA network that it is connecting thru. My HR44 is connected to my network via the ethernet port and works great.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

If Wireless and Ethernet both say they are not connected/configured, I don't see how, unless there is another device on the MoCA network that it is connecting thru. My HR44 is connected to my network via the ethernet port and works great.


The OP's first post stated that the installer hooked up a DECA, which would be how to connect the MoCA network to the home network.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Starrbuck (Jun 25, 2004)

The Merg said:


> The OP's first post stated that the installer hooked up a DECA, which would be how to connect the MoCA network to the home network.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Fascinating!!!


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Anyone know if the newer version 2.5.2 works on jailbroken phones with xcon still? Would rather know before updating this time.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

joshjr said:


> Anyone know if the newer version 2.5.2 works on jailbroken phones with xcon still? Would rather know before updating this time.


Yes


----------

